# Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale In Brisbane?



## DEALE (20/12/08)

Does anyone know where I can buy this in Brisbane? Has anyone bought Matilda Bays Fat Yak in the bottle? Who's the best beer retailer in Brissy? I'm heading there for Xmas and need to grab some supplies when I land.


----------



## AndySmith (20/12/08)

Dan Murphys in Wooloongabba has Alpha.


----------



## kevo (20/12/08)

I might be a little slow, but saw Alpha and some Bridge Rd beers at Dans at Mermaid waters on the coast last week. About $20 a sixer.

In Brisbane, and I'm not from Brisbane, I think Drinx has the best range of what I like to drink. They seem to be mostly out on the eastern side of town.

Fat Yak is available in few spots in Brissie, they're listed on the Matilda Bay site, I don't think it's in bottles yet.


----------



## winkle (20/12/08)

It was on tap at the platform bar (along with Fat Yak) a week ago. First Choice should stock Alpha as well.


----------



## Snowdog (20/12/08)

Both Fat Yak & Alpha are on tap at the Platform. Drinx is right next door.
You could try Nectar in West End too.

So the Gabba Dan's has bottles of Alpha?? I'll have to make a trip to that one as the Holland Park one doesn't.


----------

